# Silkies



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

What other chickens can I put in with my silkies 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have silkies with white sussex hens and common browns.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll check them out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have my silkies with other bantam breeds like polish, rocks, D'Uccle, and other

I think as long as it's a generally a docile breed you should be fine


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you guys think about Arcacana 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

